# If a random attractive girl asked you for sex would you do it?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If you're a girl, please vote in the i'm a girl options. 

So lets just say you're walking down the street and a very attractive girl comes up to you and asks will you have sex with me? Would you do it?

Just assume this is legit and it doesn't cost anything.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well... very hard to answer this question... .. cant say ''yes'' 100%.... but cant think of ''no'' as 100%.. many different factors and feelings come into play.

plus, this is very unlikely to happen.. not cause I am ugly.. cause girls just dont think this way.

see. the thing is.. is this was reversed.. and a attractive GUY approached a woman and asked will you fu** me..'' we would all not be surprised to hear if EVERY response from the woman was 100% ''no, fuc* off you creep !'' 

double standards at play a bit.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe. Just depends what I feel like at the time.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Nah. I wouldn't even know the person.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Haha if I walked up to 100 girls asking if they wanted to **** at my place right now, 50 would say no and the other 50 would kick, slap, spit, or throw water on my face.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

This is a no brainer


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

No. I don't want a ****ing STD.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember one time I was at school (well it was after school) I was talking to this guy and girl. somehow we were talking about how if girls have it easier. We (both us guys) said something like a guy has to try their hardest to get a girl but all a girl has to do is look pretty or something. the guy said if any pretty girl walked up to any guy and asked them for sex they'd take the chance. so the girl right then and there said "i'll ask those guys" (that were in the distance walking towards us) when they reached us the girl just said "wanna have sex with me?" and the guys were skeptical and refused thinking it was a trick or something (though it was more of a social experiment). the moral of the story is I don't know. I just felt like writing this long paragraph I feel like I'm back in my english class. i give this paragraph a -D for grammar punctuation etc.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)




----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Haha, I was about to post those videos, OP. Such a difference. Most of the guys were like "Where we going?" LOL. :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I would be suspicious about whether she's really interested in sex only. I'd be afraid that after following her to her "house" I would get ambushed and murdered and have my bank accounts emptied.

But I'd still say yes. Male privilege FTW!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have to really think about that one.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I might make out with a random stranger if they said and did the right things. 
It wouldn't go beyond that.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> well... very hard to answer this question... .. cant say ''yes'' 100%.... but cant think of ''no'' as 100%.. many different factors and feelings come into play.
> 
> plus, this is very unlikely to happen.. not cause I am ugly.. cause girls just dont think this way.
> 
> ...


Double standards or lack of standards?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. She could be std and hiv positive.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I would say yes but be aware of my surroundings looking for thugs and TV cameras just in case I'm being played. I would also want some clarification about why.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Cant imagine this situation. I somehow know for sure her offer's legit but I've never spoken to her before? Whatever, I'd take her aside and swamp her with so many disclaimers about what to expect that she'd retract the offer. But she didn't, then I'd _really_ be scared of her.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

No thanks


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd just assume they were taking the piss and their friends were around the corner pissing themselves with laughter at me. I'd probably react in stunned silence, and after the pause ask "What?" to check I'd heard them right, they'd repeat and I'd utter a bewildered "No" and walk on. Then I'd get home and wonder what the **** just happened.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd say no. Though in reality, I'd probably just awkwardly smile out of nervousness and break eye contact until they went away, saying nothing. I mean, it's a stranger.

But yea, I'd assume there's something wrong with them. Like they're STD ridden or mentally unstable to just want to sleep with a random person.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I might think it's either a joke, scam, or she's trying to rob me or something. And even if it wasn't any of these things I don't want to get any disease and I don't hook up with randoms.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

ok but what about her personality??? does she even have dogs


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nah, I'm a classy broad. Least buy me dinner first.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

That's how you end up losing a kidney.

Either that or embarrass yourself in some silly "prank" video.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I would do it, I mean, that's what hitting on a woman in a bar is anyway. I'd be super skeptical that she actually wanted to have sex just because usually women aren't the ones actively pursuing, but if it turned out to be a legit offer then of course I would.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd be so suspicious of it that no, I wouldn't. Also if it was so out of nowhere I'd get massive anxiety and freeze up and not end up going through with it. Otherwise.... maybe. I mean I'm single, it's just sex, and while virginity has never been a big deal for me like it seemingly is for most guys on this site, I don't exactly have any other options to lose it so I'd probably just say f*** it and go for it at this point, just to experience sex if I never find get a girlfriend again. Hey, just being honest here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In a world where pigs fly, yes, yes I would. Since pigs cannot fly however, I would deem it a scam and walk away.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

whats random about her?

also, does her arse smell like garbage?


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

yes and no but it'll never happen because i'm fugly.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

iCod said:


> No. I don't want a ****ing STD.


Haha i was think the same


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Do bears **** in the woods. but only after i ask her if she's been tested, is on the pill, and if she has any form of protection, and most importantly does she have a dental dam handy. Oh and does her ***** smell like bigfoot's d***.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Actually i'd probably say no thanks because of fear she might rob me or something...

Then i'd probably regret it later thinking damnit, there was my chance! 

Then i'd probably say, you never know man, it may have been bad for you...


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I'm not the type of guys who would instantly **** any random girl in a party or after a blind date, I just like to take things easily and let the passion be the best factor about the relationship


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

$200, i aint free


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, probably...or atleast I hope I'd say yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mike91 said:


> Haha i was think the same


well some people would say '' life '' was an STD so a bit of something an antibiotic might clear up in a week or two might not be so bad


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

STDs.. Duh.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

karenw said:


> I wouldn't expect any other response from you tbh.


What do you mean by that? Would you have sex with a random stranger you didn't know? Interesting.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. Not because of stds or pregnancy, there are very, very effective ways to prevent both. My concern would be CGS (crazy gf syndrome). Is not a risk worth taking. Ffs.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> If you're a girl, please vote in the i'm a girl options.
> 
> So lets just say you're walking down the street and a very attractive girl comes up to you and asks will you have sex with me? Would you do it?
> 
> Just assume this is legit and it doesn't cost anything.


No because I don't know her, and if a girl randomly goes up to ask a stranger for free sex, it might be because she is trying to spread a std she had recently caught.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

karenw said:


> ^^ I mean that you've been judgemental towards me in the past, another intelligent response & it was nothing to do with you either, head in.


Typical. It was constructive criticism actually and yes it was to with me as much as anyone else on this forum, I forgot you knew all. It's not that I was judgemental, as you began with me now, it was simply hitting back at you for putting a girl down for her looks on a picture when this is a social anxiety support site. Which I class as bullying so I called you out for it.

Basically get over it, use this site as you wish, but remember what it's for. Head in, indeed.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@karenw well since you put it like that then maybe but if it's a random lady then $200 

Also like quote me next time if you want me to see your post cos I almost missed it cos you know...you delete everything lol


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No because I'm not attracted to girls.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

karenw said:


> You were quick then


Barely.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

only under one situation...if I was asked at a bar and I was at least two drinks down. There are only two reasons I go to bars anymore. To look for attention or to wallow.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> well... very hard to answer this question... .. cant say ''yes'' 100%.... but cant think of ''no'' as 100%.. many different factors and feelings come into play.
> 
> plus, this is very unlikely to happen.. not cause I am ugly.. cause girls just dont think this way.
> 
> ...


well they did a campus study on this many years back and 100% of the women said no. most of them felt the guy came off as aggressive and possibly even violent. i mean imagine you are a woman and some random dude comes up to you and goes, "DO U WANT 2 GO BACK 2 MY PLACE BOUNCY BOUNCY??" the first thing that you would be concerned about would probably be your personal safety rather than how your vagina is going to feel, right? OTOH guys don't have as much to worry about in that regard.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No. I would figure it was a some sort of trap and I was going to get robbed or something. Plus potential STD's etc. If this person is really willing to boink and complete stranger than how do you know you aren't like #485 or something?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No. Diseases, pregnancy, insanity etc...


Side note: this might have actually happened recently. A girl came up to me out of the blue and asked if I had a condom.....I don't know if she wanted to borrow one to use with someone else (likely) or wanted to use it with me/anyone close by.

I lied and said I didn't have one. She went away.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If some girl did this to me, I would probably say ewww girl have cooties then run away.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

A woman who does this to anybody does it to anybody...


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

Abort mission! Do you copy? Abort mission. Its a trap!


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd think she's trying to get me killed so she can harvest my organs, no joke.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

I'd need her urine sample first.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll probably say "ew, I'm not in the mood for fish right now"


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No since I would figure it was a joke.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kappa


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. I don't care how hot she is. Not only is she dirty since it seems like she throws herself at pretty much anyone, but having sex with someone you don't have feelings for is pointless. That's where the fun of sex is at when you're doing it with someone you actually like and not solely on looks.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm down, **** my boyfriend.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

No. It's a trap!


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope it would be a joke and i would of been looking for a camera


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Assume she's trying to steal my magic beans :sus


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

As soon as I'd enter her "apartment" I'd get knocked out and then I'd wake up naked on a bog in the middle of nowhere with no kidneys.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Since the only way I'd have sex with ANYONE at this point in my life is if we both got tested for STDs first? Highly improbable. I don't need sex bad enough to take unnecessary risks. STDs kinda suck.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Any random attractive girl who'd want to have sex, I would just assume it's a scam so i'd say no. Then a day later, i'd be like damnit, there was my chance!


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope. And something going through my head would be "this is obviously a joke".


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A random person talked to me on the street...no. I won't even engage in conversation with strangers on the street. 

Now if I met them at some sort of social event and talked to them for a while, maybe. If they didn't seem creepy and I enjoyed the convo. Also, they could not be part of my social group. Has to be someone that I won't run into again. And they have to come to my place. I don't like going to guys' places.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

SD92 said:


> I'd just assume they were taking the piss and their friends were around the corner pissing themselves with laughter at me. I'd probably react in stunned silence, and after the pause ask "What?" to check I'd heard them right, they'd repeat and I'd utter a bewildered "No" and walk on. Then I'd get home and wonder what the **** just happened.


same.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

In a perfect world this would be cool, but in reality your *** is probably gonna get mugged not to mention diseases and all that jazz.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, cool if you are a girl with HIV and no one wants to have sex with you, you can pull this trick on someone. Cool stuff, good to know


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

If I was single, had a sex drive and knew she was clean then sure thing.


----------

